

Managing Secrets with Ansible Vault – The Missing Guide - dtehranian
https://dantehranian.wordpress.com/2015/07/24/managing-secrets-with-ansible-vault-the-missing-guide-part-1-of-2/

======
letmeinhere
Why don't you just specify the modes in the task, rather than in the encrypted
vault? That way you can use your octal representation, and more of your
configuration is inspectable, without owning and using the vault keys.

